# Need Help With Slang - Please ASAP!



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, I'm currently translating some songs of a band called Druhá Tráva (Second Grass - Druhá Tráva Official Website) for their US tour.

I desperately need some help! Here is a list of what I need, I'll post more and more through the stages of the translation...

- What is the slang term for _a jail_?
- How is the Paprika, the _Capia breed_, called in English?






*THANKS!!!* 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is a first song I've translated... 
If you can help to improve the rhymes, I'll be very glad!!!

_Pendl To Betlehem

I don’t hear a word, just dogs barking and seagull’s giggle 
Bells’re wailing, (trapisté?) humming and a crows whizzing 
The whistle’s sizzling, even your kiss sounds like slap 
Dies irae, and all above it, a Pelican roughly yells 

But before I cut away, my dumb love 
I’ll be glad to hitchhike something for ya 
Today morning, a (Pendl) to Betlehem [bejt-lem]
Or then tomorrow, a cab straight for heaven [hej-ven]

I can see in your eyes, you always got what you wanted 
You’re all way insane from my dread and my nudity 
The priests are rending my heart, with a stone knife 
Those same as you, my beloved, same as you, same as you 

But before I cut away, my dumb love 
I’ll be glad to hitchhike something for ya 
Today morning, a (Pendl) to Betlehem 
Or then tomorrow, a cab straight for heaven
_


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

How to poetical say:

_- End of the World
- Devil_


----------



## Twitch (Aug 11, 2006)

Slang terms for jail- the joint, the pen (short for penitentiary), "up the river" means in prison. Calaboose is an old Southwestern term for jail too.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Hey, I'm currently translating some songs of a band called Druhá Tráva (Second Grass - Druhá Tráva Official Website) for their US tour.
> 
> I desperately need some help! Here is a list of what I need, I'll post more and more through the stages of the translation...
> 
> ...



Pisis, you mean the spice paprika? It's just paprika.

I think Twitch is right about the jail translation. "The Pen" or "The Joint". You are sent "up river". Sent to prison. Locked up in the "County", if local jail. Sent to "Club Fed".


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jail is also known as "the big house", "The slammer", "pokey"


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 11, 2006)

the can


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

One of my favorite slang terms for jail was "Graybar Hotel"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

Or the "concrete cottage".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2006)

Bubba's House!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 12, 2006)

At her Majesty's pleasure............


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh, thanks. 
Twitch, I meant not the spicy one, it is a special specie of paprika, that in latin (and thus in Czech + other languages) called _Capia_... But it has been solved now.
Thanks!!!


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2006)

Clink , Nick , Stir, Jankers,


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

The Paprika?


----------



## dandempsey (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is one more, hoosegow, I had to search around and found it at Answers.com; at first I was trying to spell it housegow but it is hoosegow, as in "thrown in the hoosegow":

Dictionary: hoose·gow (hūs'gou') pronunciation

n. Slang.

A jail.

[Spanish juzgado, tribunal, courtroom, from past participle of juzgar, to judge, from Latin iūdicāre, from iūdex, iūdic-, judge. See judge.]


----------



## Amsel (Jun 26, 2009)

The hoosegow is fairly common in the southwest.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 2, 2009)

Amsel said:


> The hoosegow is fairly common in the southwest.


I heard it used a lot when I lived in Illinois which is considered the Midwest. 


Wheels


----------



## Amsel (Jul 2, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I heard it used a lot when I lived in Illinois which is considered the Midwest.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Interesting, I guess the cowboy culture is widespread.


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2009)

A Hungarian friend once wrongly imprisoned for a year and a half jokes about it calling it the 'Rács Akadémia' - 'the Academy of bars' !
Usually just called 'inside' in NZ.

The large Paprika are often called Red or Green peppers, or Capsicums in English. 
Small paprika is called Chilli pepper, or just Chilli, in whole form, Paprika in ground form, ie; as a spice.
(There are other names too, just can't remember them at the moment.)


----------



## dandempsey (Jul 6, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I heard it used a lot when I lived in Illinois which is considered the Midwest.
> 
> 
> Wheels



And I am from Illinois; thanks, I wasn't sure if anybody else here ever heard it.


----------

